# Excel mit einem vbscript starten



## izb (19. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

ich würde gern aus einem vbscript heraus mein excel 2002
starten. Was muss ich in mein bestehendes script
reinschreiben?

Ich danke schon mal im vorraus für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Retlaw (19. Mai 2004)

Allgemein starten von Anwendungen:

```
dim shell
set shell = CreateObject("WScript.Shell")
shell.run "Pfad zum Programm"
'Excel läuft jetzt unabhängig vom Skript, als wenn du es selbst gestartet hättest
```
Oder falls du Excel "fernsteuern" willst:

```
dim excel
set excel = CreateObject("Excel.Application")
excel.visible = true
'Jetzt kannst du mit dem excel-Objekt wie in VBA umgehen
'Excel wird beendet wenn das excel-Objekt seine Gültigkeit verliehrt
```


----------



## izb (26. Mai 2004)

**.xls Datei ausführen*

Jetzt startet zwar Excel,
aber wie kann ich eine Excel Datei öffnen?


Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Retlaw (26. Mai 2004)

Bei der ersten Methode: Als Parameter mitgeben.
Bei der zweiten Methode:

```
dim e
set e = createobject("Excel.Application")

e.visible = true
e.workbooks.open "c:\datei.xls"
```
Parameter, sonstige Methoden/Eigenschaften stehen in der VBA-Dokumentation.


----------



## izb (27. Mai 2004)

*Super*

Vielen Dank. Jetzt hab ich endlich das was ich will.


MfG,
IzB


----------

